# What is your oldest "surviveing" build?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine is a PT 109...pics soon.

Steve


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

That's easy - it's my original issue Gigantic Frankenstein, which I received for my tenth birthday. He's my avatar, and there's a couple pics of him in my Photo Album here and over on the Black Swamp Modelers site.

Mark McG.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

My 1/32 Revell Hawker Hurricane. My father brought it home for me after work when I was 11 and sick with bronchitis. It was the first model I really tried to make a display piece. She sits proudly still in my model cabinet.

Cappy D


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Dad's kits...*

I have the original issue Revell Nautilus that Dad built after seeing the sub when it was relatively new. (Navy Officer) My builtups would be the first kit he and i built together, some non-brand Hellcat, 1/72nd scale. Also one of my early Aurora Young Model Builders Club Corsair, A7? It's about 1/48th scale or so. 

Cliff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. Probably a Monogram 1/48 Fw-190, and my Aurora Spindrift. I'm pretty sure they date from high school , sometime in the 1970s.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry dont have one, thanks to my daisy bb gun.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

An Aurora Glow Mummy circa 1975.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Aurora Robin.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Aurora SealLab III I built it in 1970 and broke it down so I can rebuild it last year. 

Mark D


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here is my Forgotten Prisoner I built in 1971


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

My first...57 Chevy Hot Rod 1/8 scale, assembled it in 1968, still together but the chrome plating is mostly gone.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

great question,

My oldest serviving build is the reissue flying sub from Aurora. I remember staying up till wee hours of the morning with my best friend working on this kit( he had one too). 
His has since meet a terrible demise. We were swimming at a deep hole at a local creek and his slipped off into the darkness and has never been seen since. We have on several occasions wondered ,and joked about, if it has made it to the gulf of mexico by now. Alot of sentimental memories with this one.

Model on

Dave


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

My oldest surviving build is an AMT USS Enterprise, built in 1982. I've been doing models since 1964, all of my early stuff was tossed by my mom when I went in the USAF in 1972. My very first kit was a 1949 Merc, and while that's long gone, I've got a reissue in an original box.

Jeff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

1966 Aurora Batmobile, minus the driver and the upper half of the sidekick/passenger.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Frankenstein Dracula Wolfman Mummy. I string them together because I'm not sure which one was actually built first. I'm not really sure if I didn't do the Superman and/or Batman first and then discover the monsters, but I think I found the monsters first and began building them. I do remember that I was very excited when I found a new kit out on the shelves!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

my sadistic big brother used to shoot my built ups with his BB gun...so the only survivng kit from the early days is my reissue spindrift kit...intact completely


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

1959 Renwall Visible Man still have the Original Box...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have that kit too Denis! It's one of my favourite kits! 
All my childhood kits are long gone, but I think the oldest builtup I have left is my original Aurora Dr Jekyll. I think I built him in 1997 (?).

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

My parents would build models and then give them to me.

My earliest memory was a PT boat with a stand that looked like an"Owl Face"..I finally found it it's the old Revell PT 212 that wa re-released last year....nasty kit but it has an "Owl Face"

Steve


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> Sorry dont have one, thanks to my daisy bb gun.
> 
> Randy


Ditto!
I had a Daisy Winchester replica rifle. That thing blew to bits many WWII planes and funny cars. My Aurora monster models and monster scenes went up in campfires (the kind little boys make in the woods and aren't supposed to); melted with magnifying glasses; poured Brut cologne over and lit with a match; exploded with firecrackers; buried in the stream sludge; sunk in ponds on makeshift boats...........I basically tortured my old models to death. But hey, at least it wasn't the family dog.
:freak:

Anyway, I think it's really super cool how some of you guys have managed to keep your models over all these years. I wish I had. 
What I'm really curious about is what my 7-12 year-old self did to a model back then. I'd love to just get a glimpse of my old paint jobs....if not for a laugh. Does anyone remember sitting there with a part in one hand, a paint brush in the other, and the part in your hand is wet with paint and your fingertips are coated with it, and they're sticking to the part....you pull away and there's that finger print; not to mention the glue was still wet so the part starts to come unhinged........then you got glue on your fingers too......and on the brush. LOL! 
Yes, I'd like to see my old models.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

On the ones I didn't touch up later on, I believe I still have imprinted fingerprints, as well as many instances of bits of the brushes I used to paint the models, stuck in the paint. And yet I still loved having the models on my shelf and looking at them!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The oldest surviving kits I have are the Silver, Blue, Black and Red Knights. I builkt them in the mid 70's.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mine oldest is an Airfix Angle Intercepter I built in late 1974. I haven't done a thing to it since. Those were the days when glue was glue and decals were decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rat salad said:


> ...poured Brut cologne over and lit with a match....


I can think of no better use for that stuff - feh! 



rat salad said:


> ...Does anyone remember sitting there with a part in one hand, a paint brush in the other...


Ah yes, the not-so-good ol' days. It's taken me forty years, but I finally learned how to make my models come out the way I want them to...pretty much.

Mark McG.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oldest is The Wolf Man that my dad built for me in 1962 or 63. The oldest that I built is the Creature, in either 1964, or more likely 1965.
Actually, I have some older builds that I bought built up, like a Strombecker Space Station, and the early releases of Gladiators, Crusader, Scottish lad and lassie, and some others...


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

the Glow Wolfman,Witch and some of the Forgotten Pris.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I just realized that some of my kits are older than my wife!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I don't have any that survived my older brother, unfortunately. That being said, however, I have been fortunate to regain since 1990 a lot of what I had as a kid thanks to the re-issue of so many of them. Still more that I miss, though, so hopefully the recent explosion of new kits will continue and expand!!!

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine is the Aurora MOTM Rodan kit


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Mummys Chariot from 1960-something, remember Dad helping build and Mom helping paint (which was how it went Dad can't paint to save his life)


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

All of my original stuff is gone. The only thing that survived as a Talking GI Joe Adventure Team Commander "with lifelike hair and beard."

He still talks. 

"I've got a tough Assignment for you!"


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

1970 FL Frankenstein, Canadian long box.

here he is...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Soooweet, longbox! :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Oldest and first, never to be restored. Aurora Frankenstein, mid to late sixties, I was 7 or 8.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

normlbd said:


> Oldest and first, never to be restored. Aurora Frankenstein, mid to late sixties, I was 7 or 8.


Nothing says "Classic" quite like a gloss painted Aurora Frankie! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> All of my original stuff is gone. The only thing that survived as a Talking GI Joe Adventure Team Commander "with lifelike hair and beard."
> 
> He still talks.
> 
> "I've got a tough Assignment for you!"


I had those Gi Joe Dolls growing up.But my Dad gave them all to my Younger Cousins


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll find out soon. My father is sending me a box of models I built when I was a teen. He is also sending me a tub of Starlogs I had as well. These should be in great shape as they were all bagged. He's also sending me my older brothers collection of unbuilt models that had collected back in the 80's. These were old kits at the time, from the 60's!


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*circa 1958 Aurora*

The oldest of my builds are from about 1958: Aurora Sopwith Camel, Gladiator with Trident, Viking Ship. The last model I built in my first life was the Creature from 1963. I built him because he, like me, was a Florida boy. That was the last model I built for the next 25 years. About twenty years ago I caught the bug again (the luster of cars and girls having worn off a bit), and it's been fun building the old kits all over again.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Aurora Flying Sub and Invaders Spaceship. Both built about 1968-1969.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I built a bunch of cars, gun ships and aircraft carriers. *snif* all lost to time *snif-snif*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> The only thing that survived as a Talking GI Joe Adventure Team Commander "with lifelike hair and beard."
> 
> He still talks.
> 
> "I've got a tough Assignment for you!"


"I've got a tough Assignment for you! Go dig up and salvage all those kits you threw away! Complete your collection! That's an order, and a lifetime quest!"


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm a bit younger than most here it seems, but I have the oh so familiar story: built models right up until I went to college in '92. Once away, my folks divorced, and a few years later my mother suddenly sold the house and moved to an apartment. She asked that I come and retrieve my stuff since she didn't have room. My models were all tossed in a couple of cardboard boxes. I still have them, still in those boxes, labeled "Broken Stuff from Mom" on the outside.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I have the 1/32 Apollo CSM, the one thats half clear. Must have been late 70's, though I do have the 2 jeeps and 4 men from the Aurora Rat Patrol kit, which are older then the CSM, though its not a "complete" kit without the tanks and dunes.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

My oldest surviving build is a mid-60s Aurora _Star Trek USS Enterprise_ (under license from AMT due to the weird restrictions at the time) that is undergoing a slow rebuild. Although virtually intact, some pieces are badly damaged and will require replacement. My next oldest build (if you can call it that; it's in pieces - again) is the Aurora "Peppermint Fuzz" car. I've lost track of it right now, but it's somewhere in the stash... last I saw of it, it still had the figures and motorbike.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

An AMT TOS E that I took apart a few years ago and is in the process of being turned into a transport/tug.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have the Godzilla and King Kong I built in the early 70's. Kong is pretty beat up, but old Godzilla is intact.

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Toss up between my AMT ST:TOS _USS_ _Enterprise_ or an old (Revell?) _USS Missouri_ battleship in 1/700-ish scale. _The Mighty Mo_ has seen better days, but Enterprise is in surprisingly good shape!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I've got a Revell Forrest Sherman-class destroyer I built 20 years ago, when I first started building models as an adult. None of my models built as a kid have survived.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

An original Aurora Batman kit from 1966. It was one of the first kits I posted on the forum. My dad bought and built it for us, and I kept it intact throught the years. Eventually stripped the paint, corrected a minor build error from my Dad, rebuilt, repainted, and now it's the pride of my collection, just like when I was a kid.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice Batman...holy plastic!....

I had the Forrest Sherman, and I really miss the Monogran Halsey...

The missiles moved when you moved the directors...lol

Steve


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

That Batman is stunning, one of the best builds I've ever seen.


----------

